# Suche guten Fahrradladen (Karlsruhe und Umgebung)



## Jeka (9. August 2005)

Hi, eigentlich will/wollte ich mir das Fatmodul XC02 von Alpha Bikes in München kaufen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher ob ich das machen soll (wegen Kundenservice usw. bei Problemen wäre es ziemlich ******** deswegen immer nach München zu fahren)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand gute Fahrradläden im Raum Karlsruhe und Umgebung sagen? Pforzheim, Heidelberg is auch ok


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2005)

Getestet:  
Mr. Bike in Pforzheim
Bikers Paradise in Bad Wildbad (Mit Peter kann man gut verhandeln www.bikersparadise.org)

Nur gehört:
günstige Specialized bei BunnyHopShop in Bruchsaal (www.bunnyhopshop.de)
günstige Fusionbikes beim Velodrom

Ansonsten kann ich dir als Versandhändler noch www.starbike.com empfehlen. Herr Langner baut dir auch dein Wunschbike zusammen. Am Preis ist eigentlich immer was zu machen. Und dadurch das er in Hausach liegt, kann man einen eventuellen Servicebesuch gleich mit einem super Tourenwochenende verknüpfen. Unterkünfte gibts dort ab 20,- .  

Übrigens benutzt mal demnächst die Suchfunktion für solche Fragen... Da gibts schon haufenweise Threads zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (9. August 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Getestet:
> Mr. Bike in Pforzheim



jo ... seitdem der rothaarige AMO weg ist mein derzeitiger lieblingsladen .. 
sind alle nett 
sind alle kompetent 
und die werkstatt ist aus meiner sicht die beste im raum KA/PF
und bei den preisen lassen sie mit sich reden 

http://www.misterbike.com/

ansonnsten:

http://www.cyclesport.de

der ist ziemlich genau zwischen PF und KA in Wilferdingen/Singen und da sind auch alle  nett 
die meisten auch kompetent 
aber die werkstatt ist aus meiner sicht nicht so das gelbe vom ei ... bei mir warens laufräder die extrem schlecht gebaut waren .. und 2 kumpels von mir sind auch nicht wirklich zufrieden 
ansonnsten machen die auch gute peise


----------



## grobis (9. August 2005)

ich fahre seit 3 jahren einen fatmodulrahmen und hatte noch nie probleme. die jungs waren damals super nett. meine fragen zu geometrie, lackierung, usw. wurden kompetent per mail und telefon beantwortet. 
als ich letzte weihnachten von v-brake auf disc umstellte, fragte ich hier im forum bei ihnen nach, welche bremsen sind zulässig, usw. ich bekam auf meine fragen innerhalb eines tages antwort. daher denke ich nicht, dass du mit denen probleme bekommst. 
klar wenn du jeden service in einer werkstatt machen willst, dann ist es besser du kaufst dein bike im laden um die ecke. gehörst du allerdings zu der fraktion schrauber, dann spricht nichts gegen einen rahmenkauf in münchen.

grüsse grobis


----------



## Jeka (10. August 2005)

OK kewl danke für die Antworten ... werd heute mal die Läden abklappern


----------



## schweffl (10. August 2005)

Hi,

wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, kann ich dir auch den BunnyHoppShop in Bruchsal empfehlen. Tolle Bikes Specialized und Cannondale und richtig gute Preise. Du solltest mit Ralf (Chef) oder Thomas sprechen.


----------



## brainfuCc0r (14. August 2005)

In Kuppenheim/Rastatt gibt es einen etwas größeren Bike-Laden 
Rathaus Kastner
Friedrichstraße... is die Hauptstraße der Laden is direkt am Ortsende richtung Haueneberstein.


----------



## Wooly (15. August 2005)

brainfuCc0r schrieb:
			
		

> In Kuppenheim/Rastatt gibt es einen etwas größeren Bike-Laden
> Rathaus Kastner
> Friedrichstraße... is die Hauptstraße der Laden is direkt am Ortsende richtung Haueneberstein.



ich weiß nicht .. ich war jetzt 3 mal da, stimmt das alles mit dem Franzosen und dem Freeride und überhaupt ... für mich wirkt er wie ein normaler ZEG Händler halt so wirkt ... huäääähhh

Grüße aus Ebersteinburg ....


----------



## brainfuCc0r (15. August 2005)

ja ich mein ok die franzosen ham schon was drauf... und so ham halt bikes von kona und scott joar :>


----------



## Wooly (15. August 2005)

brainfuCc0r schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich mein ok die franzosen ham schon was drauf... und so ham halt bikes von kona und scott joar :>



joar joar .. heute hatten sie sogar ein nettes Votec V8 im Laden ... vieleicht machen sie sich ja, mal beobachten.


----------



## speedy974 (16. August 2005)

Ich habe dort mein Kona gekauft...  (Radhaus Kastner)

Die Franzosen sind cool und effektiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoilsport (21. August 2005)

Hoi zusammen,

bin auch auf der Suche. Vor allem eine Werkstatt mit kompetenten Schraubern ist das, was ich suche. Leut, die selbst das Biken lieben und sich entsprechend reinhängen, wenn es darum geht, ein Bike wieder flott zu bekommen. 
Natürlich schon Suchfunktion benutzt und schon einige der Empfehlungen angeschaut aber noch nichts Überzeugendes gefunden.
Insofern wäre es nett, wenn dieser Fred hier noch von vielen anderen mit Tips ergänzt würde.

*BunnyHopShop* hab ich mir angeschaut und war überrascht, wie klein der Laden ist (sieht auf der HP dreimal so groß aus).
Über das *Bikelager* ist glaub ich schon genug an anderer Stelle geschrieben worden. Hab dort mal nen Schlauch gekauft, zu mehr taugt der Laden aber auch nicht.
*Rad & Tat* in KA ist der Super-Schnarchladen Nummer Eins. Haben mir mal mein KTM nach Unfall repariert, alles ganz ordentlich. Aber wer im normalen Betrieb auch nur einen kleine Schraube oder Auskunft braucht, sollte mindestens eine dreiviertel Stunde Wartezeit einkalkulieren, bevor er als Kunde auch nur wahrgenommen wird. Klientel sind eher Ökos, die einen bunten Wimpel für ihren Kinder-Anhänger suchen.
*Velodrom* ist ne Apotheke, von allem ein bisschen aber nix gescheit.
Nun zu *Rathaus Kastner*:
Wurde mir von einem Freund empfohlen und ich kaufte damals (vor 10 Jahren oder so) mein KTM Trekkingrad. War ein Sondermodell mit XT Ausstattung für einen ganz guten Preis. Ein paar Jahre später brachte ich das KTM zu Kastner, um es fit für meinen Urlaub in der Provence machen zu lassen. Neue Mäntel, neue Schläuche, neue Felge hinten, neuer Sattel, neuer Kettenschutz und noch paar Kleinigkeiten. 
Erstens wurde der zugesagte Termin nicht eingehalten. Nach einigen unfreundlichen Telefonaten wurde mein Rad einen Tag vor Abreise fertig..
Ich fuhr nach Kuppenheim und der Werkstatt-Typ schob mir mein Fahrrad entgegen. Am Lenker hingen die alten Schläuche und Mäntel sowie das Laufrad (das schön den Lenker zerkratzte). Als ich fragte, was das soll, meinte Herr Kastner, daß die Kosten für die Entsorgung so teuer geworden sein, daß sie das alte Zeug lieber dem Kunden mitgeben. So würde ich Geld sparen. Hab ihm gesagt, daß ich das unmöglich finde, in der Autowerkstatt schmeißen die mir meinen alten Auspuff ja auch net auf die Rückbank.
Dann kam die Rechnung. Ich fragte Hern Kastner, ob das sein Ernst sei, denn für die Kohle könne ich mir eigentlich gleich ein neues Bike kaufen. Nein, nein, das sei schon richtig so. Also bezahlte ich zähneknirschend und lud mein Bike und den Restmüll ins Auto. Zuhause angekommen lud ich das Rad aus und schob es zur Haustür. Boing, boing, boing machte das Hinterrad. Höhenschlag, Seitenschlag, Überallschlag. Ich sofort ans Telefon, war schon kurz vor Feierabend. Ja ich sollte es eben wieder bringen aber Samstag wäre Werkstatt geschlossen. Nee, nee, ich fahre Samstagnacht in Urlaub, das *muß* gehen. Ging dann auch. Samstag wieder hingefahren und Bike gebracht, Gebrummel von Werkstatt-Typ das könne ja mal passieren, hätte er wohl vergessen. Als ich das Bike später wieder abholte war er ganz stolz, wie ruhig es lief. Ob ich ihm ein Trinkgeld hätte geben sollen?
Herrn Kastner gab ich noch Zeit, die ganze Geschichte sowie meine Horror-Rechnung noch einmal zu überdenken. Vielleicht hätte eine kleine Geste der Entschuldigung, eine kleine kostenlose Dreingabe im Bereich von ein paar Euro mich schon wieder milde gestimmt. Aber nichts dergleichen.
Radhaus Kastner sieht mich nie wieder!

Inzwischen fahre ich viel mehr und das Biken hat einen viel höheren Stellenwert für mich. Deshalb suche ich, wie oben schon geschrieben, ein paar kompetente Schrauber, die wissen, was sie tun.

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## der-tick.de (21. August 2005)

Vergiss es... Ich hab mal einen guten Laden in KA gekannt, das war Velodiscount. Den Schrauber und der Typ im Laden waren gut drauf, arbeiten aber beide nicht mehr in dem Laden.   

Ich hab danach nur noch selbst geschraubt. Einen guten Schrauber zu finden ist genauso schwierig wie eine Frau für's Leben mit der es immer nur Friede Freude Eierkuchen gibt. Schraub selbst und du bist glücklicher.   

Zur not kauf dir noch ein gutes Buch, achte aber darauf, dass es NICHT von Delius Klasing ist! Die Bücher von denen lassen immer irgend etwas aus.


----------



## the-red-planet (21. August 2005)

zum Velodrom fällt mir ein:
An meinem rad ist mir dieses Jahr die Vorderachse gebrochen, daraufhin hab ich angerufen und gefragt ob sie evtl. eine auf Lager hätten.Der Typ hat das bejaht, also ich hingefahren blabla angerufen und so, meint der: "ja klar wart mal" und kommt mit nem schnellspanner zurück *grummel*.
Ein andermal hab ich da ein Innenlager bestellt, von wegen "support your local dealer", nachdem es nach fünf wochen noch nicht da war hab ich die bestellung storniert.

zum Rad und Tat:
Wollte irgendwann mal einen Satz Lagerkonen für eine Deore Nabe bestellen weil meine ausgeschlagen waren.  Guckt der mich mit grossen Augen an und meint:" Bitte was?" ich habs ihm dann gezeigt, nach vier Wochen wars dann da.


----------



## Strider (22. August 2005)

Velodrom wollte mir für die reklmierung eines Trikots geld abknöpfen. Als ich das nicht in ordnung fand sind sie pampig geworden.
Und da wundert sich noch jemand wenn man online einkaufen geht.


----------



## mr.easyest (25. August 2005)

brainfuCc0r schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich mein ok die franzosen ham schon was drauf... und so ham halt bikes von kona und scott joar :>


Der Laden ist super, finde ich. Hab dort meine Brave 33 gekauft (Kastner).


----------

